# US-Behörden klagen drei Scareware-Macher an



## Newsfeed (29 Mai 2010)

Das FBI hat Anklage gegen drei Männer erhoben, die mit nutzloser, international vertriebener Software rund 100 Millionen US-Dollar Umsatz gemacht haben sollen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

